# Refreshed GT/R will have 520 HP



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

According to sources reffered to here:
Nissan GT-R Cup Car
there will be a refreshed GT/R out later this year. 520 HP 
Then the "M Spec"
Then the "Cup car"
Porsche and everyone else will say: ":thumbsup:"


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

If it is '520 but really 560' then I'm in 

Or are they just being more honest about the current car's output.

Who tf is 'eagerly awaiting the arrival of the M Spec.' lol


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I wonder if they'll be using the same transmission that can't handle the current output (according to some on this site)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

waltong said:


> I wonder if they'll be using the same transmission that can't handle the current output (according to some on this site)


Well it wouldn't cost Nissan virtually anything to put beefier clutch baskets, circlips and seals in the new model's gearbox.

I believe (along with sticking solenoids) they account for just about all the gearbox failures so far.

If they've done just that and added some decent brake cooling, I'd be happy.
Engine tuning is irrelevant for those of us who have already been used to 600hp for a while. 520 will never be enough!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> If it is '520 but really 560' then I'm in


If its '520 but really 820' then I'm In


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Nightmare for those of us getting the 'obsolete' model in September. Have been waiting for a year to get my hands on her and feel like cancelling out of principle now as the best car on the road will be superseded in 30 days from pickup!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> Nightmare for those of us getting the 'obsolete' model in September. Have been waiting for a year to get my hands on her and feel like cancelling out of principle now as the best car on the road will be superseded in 30 days from pickup!


spare a thought for us non-nav dinosaurs :nervous:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah I suppose we all get left behind but I didn't think it would be less than a month and no doubt lots of revisions on gearbox etc etc - been gone into ad infinitum on here but really takes the gloss off even so.


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Thought that I was lucky I didnt have a NON SAT NAV model. Guess i ll have to upgrade which means I aint changing the brakes and tyres, Cracked Discs here I come

Any news of when/if it is coming to the UK or is it only for Japan


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Yeah I suppose we all get left behind but I didn't think it would be less than a month and no doubt lots of revisions on gearbox etc etc - been gone into ad infinitum on here but really takes the gloss off even so.


I'm Sure if the new model is coming out so soon after yours you can defer to the newer one, go and give Nissan a hard time, what have you got to loose, seems unfair to me


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

manjit said:


> I'm Sure if the new model is coming out so soon after yours you can defer to the newer one, go and give Nissan a hard time, what have you got to loose, seems unfair to me


Indeed but then the lead time to a new one is months and who then gets the one I ordered? Commercials don't stack up from their side (playing Devil's Advocate). Not really sure where I would stand unless they increase the price in which case I have no recourse. It may be that it is 'released' in october but we don't see them landing here for 5-6 months I imagine. Anyone any more data on this before I bash some Nissan heads together unnecessarily?


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

I wonder if the "refreshed GT-R", is going to have uprated this and that, engine and gearbox internal components, to combat, the "potential" problem areas we keep hearing about on this forum ?. I think a lot of people have been waiting to see how the GT-R has fared in its first 12 months or so, before buying, and this could be the news they are waiting for ?. I might even get my own money out now, regards, SIMON.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> spare a thought for us non-nav dinosaurs :nervous:


At least you paid less for yours 

I am building a case to the Mrs for switching at the 2 year mark to avoid replacing lots of consumables and a big service bill. I should have only done just over 6k at the 2 year mark so hopefully will get an OK price.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

HSimon said:


> I wonder if the "refreshed GT-R", is going to have uprated this and that, engine and gearbox internal components, to combat, the "potential" problem areas we keep hearing about on this forum ?. I think a lot of people have been waiting to see how the GT-R has fared in its first 12 months or so, before buying, and this could be the news they are waiting for ?. I might even get my own money out now, regards, SIMON.


Don't forget the R35 GTR is almost 3 years old now.......if you live in Japan!


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

To add confusion, will the Cup have Nismo upgrade options? If so where will there be a spot for a new V-Spec, save for CC brakes - a lot more power presumably,or maybe no V-Spec?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

AndyE14 said:


> At least you paid less for yours
> 
> I am building a case to the Mrs for switching at the 2 year mark to avoid replacing lots of consumables and a big service bill. I should have only done just over 6k at the 2 year mark so hopefully will get an OK price.


Even if I spent 4k on servicing in Y2 and Y3 combined ( eg 18m service plus full brakes), still a lot less than buying a new car.


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

I think most potential owners would like to see issues resolved such as cooling, brakes rather that just a power hike.
It would be nice to see a Y-pipe fitted as standard and what about a digital radio?

Any external changes? I haven't seen any spy shots as yet.

I will wait to hear more specifics but looks like I'll be telling the wife that the Carribean cruise she wanted has just gone out of the window.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Nightmare for those of us getting the 'obsolete' model in September. Have been waiting for a year to get my hands on her and feel like cancelling out of principle now as the best car on the road will be superseded in 30 days from pickup!


This is exactly what i would do. Save your money in depreciation and buy a second hand one for a few months to test it out if you havent owned one. And seriously why wait for one that long when you can pick them up new from dealers from cancellation.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Go buy an import, use the money you save on ANYTHING you want to do with YOUR car and not be hampered by Mr Nissan and his warranty issues and for the price hike that will be added to the new car you can achieve your 520, 560, or 590 (600) bhp with gentle modifications whether Ekutec or Cobb, + of course the “must have” Y pipe ! 9or a different system, depending on what you want to use the car for)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Waited a year as current company car (335i Coupe) I have on a lease from salesman we fired (long story) so I took it on in interim. It goes back Sept 2nd so the GTR arrives on 60 plate September 1st. 

Just really gutted about 2011 as definately don't want import or anything without a warranty. It appears lots of people on here have cash to burn or don't care if it goes wrong - I am going to use it everyday and has to be reliable (ok with the usual fast car costs which I am looking forward to). I certainly can't bleed £10K+ for repair bills in the event of any major issues.

Never mind will just have to order a 2013 replacement model now and hope the dealers (who are cripplingly shocking I have to say) learn about customer service by then! Called 5 days ago to Mill Hill to ask them to send invoice to finance company and give me update on delivery etc and three messages late and the - "expletive deleted" - still has not rung me back.

Incidentally the BMW is currently in dealer for high pressure fuel pump and turbo issue and the service has been calls on the hour to keep me up to speed - was collected from my house at 4.30 Sunday afternoon (25 minutes after it had broken down and uplodaed data to BMW) and will be delivered back tomorrow with full valet having had parts flown in specially. I should get them to call Nissan really!

Anyway rant over - when all is said and done just hope it doesnt the gloss off what should be one of the happiest days of all our lives picking up that new GTR - sure all of you agree!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

If it makes you feel any better, we are not likely to get the 2011 model in the UK until Feb/March time.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks David - 6 months of joy then! Love the purple wrap by the way - follow it in EVO every month! Could you PM details as want to look at Matte Black to protect white paintwork until I fancy a change!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> Thanks David - 6 months of joy then! Love the purple wrap by the way - follow it in EVO every month! Could you PM details as want to look at Matte Black to protect white paintwork until I fancy a change!


See told you not to buy a white !!!!!! Pls don't go for "chavy" matt black - a car like this needs to shout it colour !!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> Thanks David - 6 months of joy then! Love the purple wrap by the way - follow it in EVO every month! Could you PM details as want to look at Matte Black to protect white paintwork until I fancy a change!


Well to be honest, it will still be an utterly awesome car even after the 2011 model comes out!

Glad you enjoy my write ups in evo, if you want longer and more detailed versions, they are on Auto-Journals.com.

As for wrapping, there are plenty of competent companies doing it now. Mine was done by Creative FX of Bromley (who did Jenson Button's GT-R in matte black), but they're a little far from you!
Try HCC Motorsport/Raceskins as at least they are north of Watford and have done a few GT-Rs.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Well to be honest, it will still be an utterly awesome car even after the 2011 model comes out!
> 
> Glad you enjoy my write ups in evo, if you want longer and more detailed versions, they are on Auto-Journals.com.
> 
> ...


Cheers David - will hop onto Auto Journals shortly! Had Evo since day 1 and lots of fun in Mr George's SG 54 at Brunters (brakes cooked after hard day and gave up at end of straight after we 'avoided' the chicane) luckily it stuck nicely on the hairpin at the end! Will look at Creative as picking up from WLMG - Jenson's car is chavvy is it?


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

*Oh Good Grief!*

Can't believe people are still wittering on about having a non Nav car...

Non Navs were £6K cheaper than the Nav variant, due to timing of initial order and the value of the Yen etc...I remember the initial uplift announce by Nissan was £1750 for Nav, before they then said it wasn't going to be available

No Sat Nav (and the other toys that came with it) are worth £6K!!:chairshot:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking to buy a 2010 spec R35 later this year. 

Anyone know if dealers are up to speed with these M and cup R35s discussed here e.g. prices and availabilty?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

The original and best. The sequel is never as good as the original idea.
I have a September 2009 Black Edition with Navigation. Totally and utterly and completely still blown away by the whole package. Awesome. :clap:

Love "The Matrix"; stuff the "Matrix Reloaded".


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

E46 M3, waay slower than GTR, but way more fun when drifting out the corners


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Drifting - girls sport !


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> The original and best. The sequel is never as good as the original idea.
> I have a September 2009 Black Edition with Navigation. Totally and utterly and completely still blown away by the whole package. Awesome. :clap:
> 
> Love "The Matrix"; stuff the "Matrix Reloaded".


+1

:clap:


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is the new facelift:
http://blogs.insideline.com/straightline/nissan_gt-r_spy1.jpg
http://blogs.insideline.com/straightline/nissan_gt-r_spy2.jpg


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Subtle but not too bad for us getting the last of the MY10 - 520 BHP I assume means actual 550+ ;-)

Rog.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Great pics trondlha, ordering mine in blue!

Where are they going to put the fog light for the Euro versions?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

are the wheels slightly different?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> are the wheels slightly different?


Yup, 10 spoke. The rear view shows them clearer.

Annoyed that they've left the brake ducts for the Spec V only though. It's not as if they'll add massively to the cost of building it...


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

At least they havent done a Porsche and kept to the original formula and most importantly our current cars dont look dated overnight!

I will be interested to know if the performance has been improved on the standard car, but I do feel sorry for those souls who spent £124k on te current SpecV.....

Peace

AJ


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Personally I'm not liking the changes. The rear apron, ducting behind the rear wheels and the grill under the bonnet look out of place.

Always happens when you get minor facelifts. The original design took lots of time to develop, these changes generally are afterthoughts imho.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Personally I'm not liking the changes. The rear apron, ducting behind the rear wheels and the grill under the bonnet look out of place.
> 
> Always happens when you get minor facelifts. The original design took lots of time to develop, these changes generally are afterthoughts imho.


+1...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I like it, particularly the new wheels. No doubt the revisions will improve the inadequate cooling on the car too.

I'm just annoyed I left the Nurburgring a day early; could have done with a scoop shot or two... 
I do wonder why they left that one remaining strip of tape on one of the canards?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I like it, particularly the new wheels. No doubt the revisions will improve the inadequate cooling on the car too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this tweaked version is available from October 2010 with 520bhp?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

No, production won't start until around then. UK deliveries won't be until roughly March 2011.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> No, production won't start until around then. UK deliveries won't be until roughly March 2011.



Thanks, Any idea if prices will be similar to the current version (60k ish)?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> Thanks, Any idea if prices will be similar to the current version (60k ish)?


No idea, but I'd guess that Nissan would use the facelift as a reason to raise the price slightly. Just 20% VAT alone will raise a car delivered in 2011 by about £1500!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> No idea, but I'd guess that Nissan would use the facelift as a reason to raise the price slightly. Just 20% VAT alone will raise a car delivered in 2011 by about £1500!


I know its frustrating given exchange rates and everything else the price in January will be £61,500 didnt the car only cost 53K when it first came out in the UK two years ago? Thats some inflation rate!!!!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I like it, particularly the new wheels. No doubt the revisions will improve the inadequate cooling on the car too.
> 
> I'm just annoyed I left the Nurburgring a day early; could have done with a scoop shot or two...
> I do wonder why they left that one remaining strip of tape on one of the canards?


Looks to be something under the tape - DRLs perhaps? Look to be set on an odd angle though if so. Not keen on the triple canards if no DRL (or whatever) to break them up - look a bit fussy to me.

Mick


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

blue paint, better cooling, new wheels................ I'm still struggling with £20k to change


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

mickv said:


> Looks to be something under the tape - DRLs perhaps? Look to be set on an odd angle though if so. Not keen on the triple canards if no DRL (or whatever) to break them up - look a bit fussy to me.
> 
> Mick


Yeah I have no idea why they removed all disguising apart from that strip of tape. They didn't just forget or there wouldn't be the same piece on both sides.

Doubt DRLs will go there though, I think someone said they spotted them within the headlight units. They will be mandatory by next year of course.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, 10 spoke. The rear view shows them clearer.
> 
> Annoyed that they've left the brake ducts for the Spec V only though. It's not as if they'll add massively to the cost of building it...


Correct me if im wrong, but for road use, especially highway driving where brakes are seldom applied, the brake discs get cold quickly and becomes less effective during emergency braking? Where else the SpecV is built more for track use, and has ceramic discs which get extremely hot during regular use, which makes brake cooling ducts compulsory.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

russwestwood said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but for road use, especially highway driving where brakes are seldom applied, the brake discs get cold quickly and becomes less effective during emergency braking? Where else the SpecV is built more for track use, and has ceramic discs which get extremely hot during regular use, which makes brake cooling ducts compulsory.


Road pads work fine from cold. Brake ducts aren't going to bring discs below ambient temps, but are very useful on track.

There will definitely not be an issue where the fitting of brake ducts bring any type of pad we're likely to use below their working temperature.

But yes you are correct in that CCM brakes do get a lot hotter.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Where are the headlight washers? I thought they were compulsory with Xenon lights?


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

True, I remember having to apply the brakes every now and then during long highway trips to keep the pads and discs warm.. the car wouldnt stop otherwise. But then again I dont think they were road pads, but they came with the car, so I just got used to them.

Enjoy reading you auto-journal articles Dave, keep up the good work!


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> I know its frustrating given exchange rates and everything else the price in January will be £61,500 didnt the car only cost 53K when it first came out in the UK two years ago? Thats some inflation rate!!!!


You're correct, if you were one of the people to order when the model was announced you would have taken delivery of a Black Edition variant at £53K, (other variants even cheaper) The car only officially came to the UK of course just over a year ago! (April 2009 were 1st deliveries)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Tetsuya said:


> You're correct, if you were one of the people to order when the model was announced you would have taken delivery of a Black Edition variant at £53K, (other variants even cheaper) The car only officially came to the UK of course just over a year ago! (April 2009 were 1st deliveries)


Not quite. My early Premium Edition was £53,490, so Blacks must have been more like £55k.

The cost to trade up, especially with 20% VAT v the 15% we paid, is going to be quite painful...


----------



## Chokonen888 (Feb 3, 2009)

digging the rear diffuser changes...funny thing is I'm sure these new OEM parts will sell more than the new version of the vehicle.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chokonen888 said:


> digging the rear diffuser changes...funny thing is I'm sure these new OEM parts will sell more than the new version of the vehicle.


Ya think? I reckon the cost of buying and fitting the new parts (including wheels) will be more than the cost to trade in...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

new alloys are okay, but that rear apron with those tacky vents on the side look awful imho.

Really spoils the clean lines at the rear.


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

+1
the front& wheels are fine..but the rear IMHO somehow spoil the appearance...Function over beauty!


----------

